# Adobe Installation to Mac OS X 10.5.8 PowerBook G4



## Danielle0417 (Jan 3, 2013)

I got an old Mac OS X PowerBook G4 from someone. I used to be able to watch YouTube videos on it but I think I uninstalled something vital to do that on accident and now I can't anymore. I think I uninstalled something of Adobe but I'm not too sure. I tried reinstalling Adobe Flash Player and the download completed but then when I tried to watch a video it said missing plug-in. i clicked on the Adobe Application and pressed open but then it says " Adobe Flash Player cannot be installed. Devices with PowerPC processors are no longer supported. Click below to download the last version of Flash Player for PowerPC." So when I tried to download that, I kept getting the same thing and it's results. How do I fix this or undo what I did wrong?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

The lastest version of Flash for PPC is version 10.1.102.64 which was released in November 2010?

Is that the version you tried installing?
If not, the link from Adobe seems to be down, you can still get it here: http://mac.oldapps.com/flash_player.php?system=mac_os_x_10.5_leopard_powerpc

If you have the latest version and/or after installing the correct one above you still have trouble, here is a possible workaround for some sites: http://www.steelbin.com/FPforFBPPC.zip

credit goes to: www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCrAKhv3R_c

Download that file, unzip and following the instructions in the README file inside.

That's about the best you can do.


----------

